# A dilemma



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I neglected to register as a homeschooler this year. We had just moved here in June and I was so busy getting organized that I just forgot all about it. So technically we are illegal I guess.

I am worried about doing it now because I don't know if we can be penalized for being late in registering. Apparently they don't have an actual form here, just a letter is required.

My girls are considering getting a GED but since they are 16 and 17 they will need an age waiver. If I don't get registered they probably can't get the waiver. So I am not sure what to do.

I always worry about registering them because I hate testing. My son has such a hard time reading, even at 11 years old. I worry that he can't handle testing and have managed to avoid it by registering him at a lower grade level. But I can only do that for so long.

It used to be easy to homeschool, but now with four kids, work and health issues, I have a hard time keeping up. I worry so much about social services thinking we aren't doing good enough and trying to take my kids. Which is why I am afraid to register late--I don't want them deciding they need to snoop and not like what they find.

Any advice?


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

I lived in FL for 3 years and if regs haven't changed, all you need to do is file w/the school board in your county. Just send a letter of intent to homeschool your children.

I would just say that we moved into the area recently, they don't need to know when, and that you are homeschooling the kids, their names and grades.

In my experience, it is better to do what you need to do, then have to back track OR have to explain why you aren'y "following the rules."

HTH,
Jenn


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Thank you for responding. That sounds like a good idea. I hate to lie, but I guess in a way it's true. We did just move here--7 months ago.  So I just need to send them a letter, right? No form to fill out.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

does registering automatically mean that you have to have your kids tested? Here it doesn't.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Florida Regulations 

Send the letter and ask around for a teacher to certify you. It is past the thirty days, but you also only need to do it once and just moving, you can argue that you registered where you previously lived. If you don't attend a church with other home schoolers, contact local home school groups to ask about what options you have in your area for evaluations. (I know in IA, my friend knows a former teacher who does evaluations for a whole group of home schoolers and it works well.)


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I was "late" registering when we first moved to our new state too. I just did it as soon as I remembered and had the address. They told me that I was still considered registered in our other state, I was registered there but late turning in forms there - but they said I was just considered registered in the first state. That was SC and NC. The rules are different from state to state, but just get registered as quick as you can. Good luck.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

What I don't understand is, how does a teacher certify you to test your children? I don't really understand that. I'll have to find a hs group here to see what I can find out.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Just go with option 2 and sign up with an umbrella school. You can still do your own homeschool, but you will be a "certified" school under their tax exempt status. Here's a list:
http://homeschooling.gomilpitas.com/regional/FloridaUmbrella.htm


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

That is an interesting idea. It seems that I read somewhere that an umbrella school does not exempt you from testing. Maybe that was from the dept. of ed. in Arkansas. I can't remember where.

So if this is really an option, are there certain things that an umbrella program should include to be legal? Are all of the ones listed on that site legal schools? I have never looked at umbrella programs before so this is a new concept for me.

One more question: if I went this route, would I still need an age waiver from the school board for my girls to get their GEDs? Or would I get something from the umbrella school? Or do I need to ask them? 

Sorry about all the questions


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Kathleen,
As far as getting a certified teacher.. is there any Christian schools around? Or do you know a teacher in the area? All you need to do is find someone that can administer the yearly tests.. CAT, SAT (Stanfords) or IOWA's. Those are the 3 I have used in the past. Oh, I also have done PASS. That shouldn't be too hard to find. If there is a Christian School nearby, call them and ask, maybe you can take the tests there.

As far as the older girls.. The regs say...


> "attained the age of 6 years by February 1 . . . but have not attained the age of 16 years"


 So, I wouldn't think you would need to even file. But, you'll have to look into that one better.

Jenn


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I forgot to file my yearly letter of intent (deaths in the family over the summer) once. The school board sent me a letter asking me to please send my request or inform them of what school the kids were registered in. They were not mean about it; they just wanted to keep their records straight. I hand delivered mine with an explaination of the multiple deaths and how we got side tracked, but things were settled back down and here is my request.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

That is good to know. I think it depends on the school district. Years ago when I first started homeschooling we had a form to fill out and return. Each year the lady in the office was nasty and hateful when I would ask for the intent form. I always smiled and tried to be friendly and polite. She was just nasty toward homeschoolers. 

I appreciate everyone's help. We are discussing if we should do an umbrella program or just notify the school district. We are leaning toward an umbrella program. Thanks so much for all the advice.


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

We moved back to Ohio in 2000. I didn't register til this year (just kept "forgetting"). We joined HSLDA and sent the form in on their letterhead (I think you can print it off the HSLDA website). Have never heard a word from the school district.
I know a lot of homeschoolers who aren't registered. I'm not recommending this, of course.


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

> It seems that I read somewhere that an umbrella school does not exempt you from testing. Maybe that was from the dept. of ed. in Arkansas. I can't remember where


yes that is a Arkansas Law...dont know about FL Does FL test that age, here in AR they would be past testing. (ROFL you shoulda stayed here LOL)


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I agree, I should have stayed in Arkansas. I was happy there, husband wasn't. Now he wishes we'd stayed put. Too late now.  The HS thing is only the tip of the iceberg here. It was just a bad move all-round.


----------

